# found my first iver johnson :)



## charliechaindrive (Jan 23, 2012)

Its at the local bike shop, in their basement. 28" wood wheels but missing the truss rods on the fork 
I've got pics but they are quite fuzy and the menue has updated onthe uploader so, I'll get themup after I ave figured it out. Paint is in exelent conditon and the leather on the saddle is practicly new. And I think the tires are the stock ones. Whitewalls and the tread pattern, resembles a log chain (closest thin I can compare it too)


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you getting it???

Nick.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 23, 2012)

Going to, the owner was in a hurry because his wife had just slid off the road inthe car (he was laughing at her on the phone) and he had to go help so we couldent discuss a price then. Its got a bunch of 48 star flags stuck the fork. Here are some pics 

Edit: Y they no there????

Edit 2: victory!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 23, 2012)

I did not get a pic of the whole bike,there were two fully restored bikes literaly inches away from where the johnson was hanging and they both had 700$ price tags. One was a hop along cassedy bike.


The johnson is missing the truss rods and that's all I could see missin. The last pic is the kerosene light thing, and it turned out very blurry. The horn that is kind of visible on the pic of the badge works and it is incredibly loud.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 23, 2012)

Erm, how much would a pair of the fork rods cost??


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 24, 2012)

The problem is not the price, but rather availability. But I would guesstimate 100 - 150 bucks for the Truss's. The accessories on the bike seem very vice. The bike appears to be a Iver Johnson Mobicycle. Does it have a toolbox behind the Seat? If its OG, thats Gold! Post up pics when you get it. Also, better jump on it, Son!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 24, 2012)

Is the tool box made of lether? If so, it is there.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 24, 2012)

And would it be bdto temporarily swap the horn and the kerosene light onto another bike for a while?

Ps, the ligt says "solar" on the top


----------



## jpromo (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a nice bike. If they have 700$ prices on restored bikes, you may be in luck. I'd be all over that; red torrington 10s and a wonderful saddle to boot? Yesiree.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, it has a 2 piece crank (never encountered one before, similar to the 3 piece I have on my predator?) And what do I do about the tires, I hear that the innertubes o replacement tires are$$$$ and, I probably won't have too much cash left after geting the iver, I have decided to offer up my 48 monark for trade on it. The tail light lense thingy isn't even cracked. All there except theforks (darn!!!) I had hound all the parts for the bike stuffed in a old plymouth coup at my friends house. And maby the schwinn ace that I think might be a 1932, but I am unshure.


Edit; the leather on the I.j's saddle was softer than the leather on my new jacket, supprised the heck out of me!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you get the bike?  What did you pay?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Feb 5, 2012)

*We haven't*

Gone into town yet (30 mile 1 way) so I don't know when we might go back. Dad is re doing the kitchen so if he runs   out of screws or something we mite go.


----------

